

Was launching warheads from the moon a boneheaded idea in 1958? - mcartyem
http://security.blogs.cnn.com/2012/11/28/u-s-had-plans-to-nuke-the-moon/?hpt=hp_c1

======
pjscott
If the goal was to provoke the Soviet Union into a spending war of gradual
budget attrition, nuking the moon would probably be pretty effective. It's
flashy, outrageously expensive, and vaguely threatening -- the ideal
combination for this sort of thing.

